# Bees with shriveled wings



## Russ_NEPA (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, I should and will go home, dig out my books, and research this myself, but; 
I am a new beekeeper with only two hives. One is two years old, the other just started this year. In the two year old hive I noticed a number of workers with small shriveled looking wings. The bees with the shriveled wings appeared to be going about their business on the frames. The other bees didn't react to them. 

Should I be concerned? Is there a disease that produces shriveled wings? :help: 

Thanks.


----------



## Ol'Reb (Apr 21, 2006)

Sounds like you have varroa mites... Varroa feeding results in honey bee pupa that emerged undernourished and often with deformed shrivelled wings. Pupae fed on by varroa develop into adults that have severely reduced lifespans and are less able to perform essential colony tasks such as nursing and foraging. Widespread parasitism results in colony collapse, usually by late summer or early fall.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The virus that causes shriveled wings IS spread by the varroa mite. 

Treat for mites.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have seen it in one colony of ours. We are treating this year with formic acid. Huge mite fall from this one colony has resulted.

 Al


----------



## Russ_NEPA (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the input.

I came to the same conclusion from my research last night.

I'll have to try to open the hive this weekend to confirm. I hope the weather cooperates. I'm no expert, but if the infestation is bad enough I think I'll be able to tell from the drone pupa. I don't currently have a screen bottom board.

In the immortal words of Rosanna Rosanadana, "It's always something."


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't think you will find any drone pupa at this time of year. I checked some of mine today and there isn't even any worker pupa. The queens have shut down for the winter, of course the ones I checked were carnies. The Itialians could still be laying.
From 9-27-06.










Don't know how you want to treat for the mites but you have to do some thing or loose your colonies.

 Al


----------

